# Forum/Feedback on your site. Worth it ?



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone have a forum board on their site ?

Why ? or Why not ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think it's good if you want to build a community (like cafepress did), but I don't think it's the best tool for "support" type questions from customers.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

It can be dangerous, and one or two disgruntled customers (or rivals) can quickly turn a board poisonous.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Naaa.. I want Rodney to do all the work.. he has it down pretty damn good if you ask me.. Id have a message board on my cat site... My clients can leave info there.


----------

